# Do you wonder about everyone now ?



## Snowflake (Feb 19, 2012)

Now that an EA has happened to me .I start wondering about other people I know in my own family and wondering if it has or will happen to any of them .
Like when I hear about my SIL is always on the computer .
Or when there is massive problems in the home .
Guess now I am gonna wonder about everyone and what they may be or may not be hiding ..


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

In course of time, this phase will ward off.


----------



## Snowflake (Feb 19, 2012)

I hope so


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yep.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/40001-now-i-see-cheaters-everywhere.html#post588701


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Not really. I tend to stay out of other people's marriages and also out of their personal lives unless it involves me. If it's a married guy, it's not gonna involve me, if it's a woman, I might ask a question to clarify to make sure I'm not helping someone with something their H wouldn't approve of. I don't expect my friends and family to be perfect, and I don't want the role of monitor or watchdog or judge, either. When I'm at the movie theater I'm certainly not thinking about what everyone else is doing, I'm watching a movie. I can only control my own life, and try to influence my children's positively.

Sometimes i might drop a comment to someone about denial or self-delusion, or shooting themselves in the foot/reminder to be kind to themselves, but that's as far as it goes unless they ask point blank for advice.


----------



## NatashaYurino (Jan 2, 2012)

Snowflake said:


> Now that an EA has happened to me .I start wondering about other people I know in my own family and wondering if it has or will happen to any of them .
> Like when I hear about my SIL is always on the computer .
> Or when there is massive problems in the home .
> Guess now I am gonna wonder about everyone and what they may be or may not be hiding ..


I have found myself wondering a lot of things about pretty every couple I know. I know I should try and stop, but at times I simply can't. I just happens. It's like when you or you gf/wife is pregnant, and all you think about is pregancy and babies. All of the sudden that's all you see around you.


----------



## TooNiceDave (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes, I do wonder about people. First divorce rate is 50%, second over 60%, third over 75%--this is screw_d up!

Our society is vacating marriage and loyal people seem to be the slim minority.

I read the term "serial Christian marriages" or similar that basically said men and women dump each other for a new and THOUGHT to be more exciting partner without much thought for long term consequences. 

Also realize that 51% of women you see are NOT married! 

I think it is sad, but marriage has taken a hit in our society. How could we not question EVERYONE?


----------

